# For Sale: A2A2 Normande x Jersey bull calf (WA)



## bantams (Sep 7, 2003)

"Delmar"
Born 5/28/12. Tested A2A2 through UC Davis.

Sired by Royal Holl, one of the top French Normande bulls who is renowned for his ability to pass on extremely high components (butterfat and protein), as well as excellent udder type and calving ease.
http://www.sersia.fr/en/index-lait/fiche.php?id=6114595144
The Normande breed is an old French breed, most commonly known for producing the rich milk used for French Camembert cheese. They are efficient grazers that require far less supplementation than Jerseys and other high-producing breeds.

The calf's dam is a registered Jersey cow out of the Windy Willow herd. She is a consistent high-producer (averaging 8 gallons per day) with great conformation. Her previous bull calf is mellow and well-behaved at 15 months old.

Located near Seattle, WA.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

that is sure a odd NAME it was MY MOTHERS NAME ....Delmar Elizabeth Myers


one nice looking calf if you were closer I would buy just because the name.....BUT I am in Missouri


----------



## wvdexters (Apr 30, 2012)

He is a great looking calf. Congratulations. I've never seen a normande in this area. I'll have to remember that breed. Oh, what I'd give for more pasture.


----------



## FlowerFieldFarm (Feb 5, 2011)

I would gladly take that calf if he would just fit in an envelope so he could be mailed to Nebraska =)


----------

